# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Check www.gadingkoi.com for valuable Koi and F1 specialist

## Glenardo

Dear Suhu N pren

Dengan mengucap syukur di hari yang penuh berkah ini, perkenankan Gading Koi untuk membuka gerai website resminya. Forum Kois memberikan insipirasi yang tak ternilai dalam mengembangkan ilmu per Koi-an.
Pada kesempatan ini, Gading Koi mengucapkan terima kasih atas support dari loyal customer yang memberi motivasi luar biasa dalam suka dan duka. Terlebih pada sahabat sahabat yang selalu setia mengawal Gading Koi yang masih hijau ini. Segala kisah yang telah terjadi membuat proses pendewasaan yang akirnya menjadi pengalaman dan tantangan di masa mendatang.
Tanpa banyak berbasa basi lagi, Gading Koi memperkenalkan secara resmi website nya di forum kita tercinta. Silakan click and be member of

*www.gadingkoi.com* 

Note: Disarankan membuka dengan Mozilla Firefox

Terima kasih

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariw99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setsuna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prasto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

selamat dan sukses bro..

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kokok

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi-Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zaky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IrwanMOEB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Selamat n Sukses Bro Glen.......   *

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agung-kr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dipto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan



----------


## klanggenan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Spider_man

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## didiek

Congratulation ya Om Glen
Smoga Sukses Slalu Gerai Koi nya.  ::   ::

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SWkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## leon4rd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sinar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> 
> Note: Disarankan membuka dengan Mozilla Firefox
> 
> 
> Congrats Oom Glen. Btw, kok standard browsernya Firefox oom? *IE* dong  ...


HAHAHAHAHA... ngga bisa nge install firefox yah om..   ::

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Efendy

Mantap Om Glen, semoga Gading Koi semakin sukses.  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Tes upload foto yahh...

   

   

   

   

   

   

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Spider_man

wah boleh ga ni pengen ikutan seleksi ? klu ada ratusan pm yh om glen hehe...

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Spider_man

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

[quote=Glenardo]


> Originally Posted by "Spider_man":3nzjy053
> 
> uk 5 cm bs jereng2 mata, klu ukuran 15 up msh bs lah khan pake kacamata pembesar 
> siapa tau dpt tosai yg kualitas mupeng hehe...
> 
> 
> Terakhir kali saya kesaya, kynya sizenya udh minimal 15cm deh.
> (Bantuin Om Glen yg lg hunting koi di SPKC Kuala Lumpur)
> Hehehehe


He4x..


I am back...Welcome Om Spiderman and other friends to Gading Koi. Wow, besok libur nih..Asieek bisa nongkrong seharian di kolam, moto moto koi. Buanyaaak bener...

Thanks[/quote:3nzjy053]

wah asik nih om.. hehe..
dapet ikan apa aja nih om glen?
hehe...

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## leon4rd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah kendal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_makassar

terus berprestasi om glen...  ::

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Spider_man

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Spider_man

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

